#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Activity Duration Estimation

## siddiq86

Dear Members;



 I have a question regarding estimation of activity duration by using productivty rates;


as i understand the formula for Duration = work quantity/(production rate X resource usage)

Now; i have a activity say Plaster works with quantity 2000 sqm

Daily output for full crew = 90 sqm Crew structures =0.125 Foreman,1.000 Plasterer,1.000 Common Laborer,0.500 Mixer 0.17 m3,1.000 Tools Set,1.000 Scafolding set So How can i Calculate the activity duration of plaster works using above daily output and Crew structures. Thanks in advance!!!!See More: Activity Duration Estimation

----------

